# Peerless



## baltbottles (Mar 27, 2009)

Dug an interesting pint sized jar last week embossed Peerless It has an interesting glass top with a strange threaded knob on the top. It probably had some large metal clamp thats missing.

 Chris


----------



## cookie (Mar 27, 2009)

Chris-post a picture...let's get a look...John


----------



## idigjars (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Chris, congrats on that jar it's a tough one in pint size.  RB 2322 and it states $800 & up for a price.  Nice one, please post a pic when you can.  Best regards!  Paul


----------



## baltbottles (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks Paul

 Chris


----------



## junkyard jack (Mar 28, 2009)

Very good jar. I'd keep digging & look for that clamp. Original clamps for those jars are very scarce.


----------



## appliedlips (Mar 28, 2009)

Good find Chris,it should buy you a nice Baltimore bottle or two.Did you go after that puce med John Paster had? I was checking  it out  at Columbus and thought of you but thought you might snub your nose at it being it had a smooth base.[]


----------



## jarsnstuff (Mar 28, 2009)

Since I have a half gallon & quart, I sure know where that little cutie could find a good home.  Gotta have that clamp though, I'm not even sure if anyone is making a repro for it.  Check with Dave Rittenhouse though, he should have an ad in the Redbook.  Here's what it looks like:


----------



## idigjars (Mar 28, 2009)

It would be worth buying a quart jar taking the lid and clamp off and selling off the quart for whatever you could get to complete this rare pint jar.  Take care and good luck.  Paul


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi to you jar people.  An interesting jar that I have not had a chance to examine a lid.

 I would have to assume that the lid was pressed in a hand molding machine, with the threaded top down.  It would have been done in a two-part mold and a neat product.  It would be neat to study the mold seams, but again I have to assume a mold ring was used and the bluunt ended plunger went through that, to the cavity.

 Thanks for posting this and the thread.  RED Matthews


----------



## jarsnstuff (Apr 4, 2009)

Paul, you are absolutely right - I just don't have the heart to do it...  I would however, move a repro clamp to my quart jar!  

 And Red, I don't see any distinctive mold seams on the lid, so your description sounds pretty reasonable to me - though I have no expertise in the field.  -Tammy


----------



## Fruit Jars (Apr 5, 2009)

Chris,  Nice find.  I could probably make room on my pint shelf for that one too.  

 Jerry


----------



## lcgyy (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks so much! 






 _____________________________
 Walt-Disneys-100-Years-Of-Magic-DVD-Boxset-DVDS,
NCIS dvd boxset season1-5

 House m.d dvd boxset 1-5


----------

